# Charleston Sc Bag-o-parts



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

BOYS AND GIRLS COME ONE COME ALL
LCHORS IS PROUD TO PRESENT 
MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH
2ND BAG-O-PARTS RACE
MAY 2ND AND 3RD

SATURDAY WILL BRING THE FAMOUS BAG-O-PARTS RACE 
JL/AW CHASSIS WILL BE USED YOU HAVE 30 MINUTES TO BUILD THE CAR
YOU WILL RACE THAT CAR ON ALL 3 OF OUR TRACK 
THE MONSTER 20 X 6 116FT ROAD COURSE
GOLIATH 24 X 4 TKO HIGH BANKED OVAL 
AND THE LOW COUNTRY DRAGWAY
THERE WILL BE A WINNER FOR EACH TRACK AND 1 WINNER OVERALL

SUNDAY WE WILL RACE FRAY/VHORS RACE AND A MAHOR STOCK RACE 

WE COULD USE ANY SPONSORS HELP WE CAN GET
AND QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS
CONTACT KEVIN BROWNING AT 816-255-6535
SEE RULES AT www.slotcaraddicts.com

flyer posted in files


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

RULES ARE POSTED

BAG-O-PARTS
bodies ----- racer to supply --- MUSCLE CAR = NO VETTES


FRAY/VHORS
FRAY/VHORS----ANY LEGAL BODY

MAHORS STOCK
NO RESIN
AURORA
DASH
JL/AW


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL
KEVIN


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey there guys, would love to see some of you head down here to this event!! It should be a great time!!!We will be running on 3 great tracks!!!Let us know what ya think! Tony


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

just a few updates
PARTSPIG
habbys FREE JET OIL
BUDS HO
has joined as sponsor
we also have drivers like
Hiram
Henry H
Bill Kurtz
Todd Martin
Alan VanDoren
just to list a few
thanks
kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more updates
guys iam putting together a head count for
THE MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH
i have 30 chassis' and 15 in reserve
below is the starting list of sponsors and racers
thanks to all
PARTSPIG
habbys FREE JET OIL
BUDS HO
Wizzard
scm performance
has joined as sponsor
we also have drivers like
Hiram
Henry H
Bill Kurtz
Todd Martin
Alan VanDoren
mike reed
alan moss
andy lancaster
kevin browning
just to list a few
thanks
kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more updates OUR KC BROTHER ARE STEPING UP AS SPONSORS THANKS
PARTSPIG
habbys FREE JET OIL
BUDS HO
Wizzard
scm performance
R4R WOOD PRODUCTS
has joined as sponsor
we also have drivers like
Hiram
Henry H
Bill Kurtz
Todd Martin
Alan VanDoren
mike reed
alan moss
andy lancaster
kevin browning
just to list a few
thanks
kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

guys if there are any vendors that want to come and set up and sell there goods
you are more than welcome so please come show us what you have
thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

guy our own Todd Martin has decided to open his home for any one needing a place to stay just bring your sleeping bag and pillow

also there is room to set up tent at Tonys and at Todds if you want to camp
thanks kevin


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy crap! this is an absolutely BRILIANT idea! doesnt get any more fair and balanced than this.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

and it is so much fun evryone races all day some one always ends up with a bullet and someone always has a dog we laugh and tease and just have a ball
there are side bets for pink slip best finisher take outer guys car home 
so all of you please come and join us
thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

mornin every one
my wife karen has steped up and if any one is going to bring their wifes or
girl friends
karen will take them around town or to the beach they can stop for lunch maybe
tour some of the houses or plantions if they want to run around town in stead of
watching us boys play with our toys
thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more updates LONE WOLF RACING IS STEPING UP AS SPONSORS THANKS
PARTSPIG
habbys FREE JET OIL
BUDS HO
Wizzard
scm performance
R4R WOOD PRODUCTS
IDENTITY TIRES
has joined as sponsor
we also have drivers like
Hiram Durant
Henry Harnish
Bill Kurtz
Todd Martin
Alan VanDoren
mike reed
alan moss
andy lancaster
kevin browning
tony puzzello
tommy jakubowski
just to list a few
thanks
kevin


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

The time is getting closer!!! Just over a week away!!! Just wondering if any of you will be coming!!! Also all vendors welcome!!!! TOny


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

boys 1 week to go
tracks are ready 
my cars are ready
come on and join us even if just for 1 day this is going to be fun


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more updates more sponsers have come in to play
Famous Joes Bar and Grill "food"
Habor View Exxon "PLaques"
Vital Signs "Banner"
David Sabin Tools "Door Prizes"
brp racing

PARTSPIG
habbys FREE JET OIL
BUDS HO
Wizzard
scm performance
R4R WOOD PRODUCTS
IDENTITY TIRES
has joined as sponsor
we also have drivers like
Gary Butler
Hiram Durant
Henry Harnish
Bill Kurtz
Todd Martin
Alan VanDoren
mike reed
alan moss
andy lancaster
kevin browning
tony puzzello
tommy jakubowski
just to list a few
thanks
kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*The Monsters In The Bag*

well the MONSTERS of the SOUTH is in the bag (hee hee sorry for the pun)
sorry for the late report but it was a long weekend
it all started friday afternoon with Bill K ,Hiram D , Andy L and Henry H arriving and checking over the tracks opening their boxes and trying to figure out which car and which track to start with 
they all came out fast Bill had seen the track once before but Hiram and HEnry had not they all were fast right out of the box
after few hours of practice we took a break and went to eat some shrimp (and a few adult beveages wow and it was good) back to the track for some more of the MONSTER
SATURDAY morn brought the rest of racers in by about 8:30 practic again then the it was time for the drivers meeting to start and rules explained 
every one had their tools and parts ready numbers were drawn chassis' were picked timer set for 30 minutes
and the build begain the sound of motors whining dremels whistling time pasted way to quick at then end of the 30 mins the cars were impounded pictures taken 
each driver had 2mins of test and tune on the track cars back to impound 
some of the cars seemed to run ok others were lets say not up to par Henry's car came out like a missle
every one else seemto be in a lower class
the 1st race was 2 mins QUAILIFING on the MONSTER with Henry taking the race in high speed fashion left all of us in his dust 
HENRY 31 LAPS BILL 27 ALAN 24
KEVIN 30 MIKE 26 TODD 23
HIRAM 29 TONY 25 ANDY 19
NEXT RACE was on GOLIATH TKO 24X4 HIGH BANK OVAL
it was more of the same Henry came out and set the pace and ran off and left the rest of us 
man this TKO OVAL IS AWSOME and super fast 
HENRY 321 BILL 282 TODD 243
KEVIN 317 ALAN 257 ANDY 238
HIRAM 296 MIKE 248 TONY 225
then back to the MONSTER for the mains 
and it started with the B main with Bill winning it. The A main started with Henry running off and hiding wow that car was fast and smooth on the 3rd lane change my car came to life and i started to chase Henry and Hiram down the car started running 15sec laps to the others 16 and 17 sec laps 
KEVIN 69 HIRAM 66 TODD 52
HENRY 68 BILL 66 ALAN 45

THE OFF TO THE LOW COUNTRY DRAG STRIP
THIS WAS A BEST 2 OUT OF 3 RACE NAMES WERE DRAWN OUT AND WE RACED HEADS UP 
1ST ROUND SAW TONY BEAT BILL 
ALAN OUT RUN ANDY
KEVIN WINNING AGAINST MIKE
HENRY BEATING TODD
HIRAM HAD A BY
2ND ROUND 
HENRY OVER ALAN 
HIRAM OVER TONY
KEVIN HAD THE BY
THE FINALS WE FLIP A COIN TO SEE WHO WOULD START THE FINAL 
1ST IT WAS KEVIN BEATING HIRAM
THEN KEVIN AND HENRY LINED UP FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP AND THE OVER ALL WIN
BOTH HAD WON 1 OF THE OTHER RACES
1ST PASS KEVIN RED LIT GIVING HENRY 1ST WIN
THE NEXT 2 PASSES WERE ALL KEVIN 

SUNDAY BROUGHT AN EARLY START TIME TRYING TO BEAT THE HEAT SATURDAY WAS 90DEG 90% HUM.
ABOUT 9 AM WE LINED UP FOR THE 1ST RACE OF THE DAY IT WAS MONSTER TIME AGAIN 
VHORS/FRAY CARS 

QUALIFING WENT LIKE THIS
HIRAM 41 KEVIN 38 BILL 38 MIKE 38 ALAN 37 TODD 37 HENRY 37 TONY 35

THE B WAS NEXT WITH MIKE WINNING A VERY CLOSE RACE WITH 37 LAPS AND THE REST ON 36th LAP
WOW THAT WAS CLOSE 

THE 'A' SAW HIRAM TAKE OFF VERY FAST LEAVING MOST OF US BEHIND AS WE ALL BATTLED TO THE END AND SAW HIRAM WIN THE TOP 3 WERE WITH IN ABOUT 1/2 ATRACK AND THE OTHER 3 WITH IN A LAP
MAN YOU HAD TO SEE THIS RACE TO UNDER STAND HOW FAST AND CLOSE HE RACING WAS WOW WAS THAT FUN

NEXT BACK TO THE TKO OVAL
WERE WE RAN "MAHOR STOCK" THERES NOTHING STOCK ABOUT THES CARS WOW
HIRAM CAM OUT AND SPANKED THE FIELD RUNING .3 FASTER THEN ANY BODY ELSE 
WAY TO GO HIRAM 
AFTER THE SMOKE CLEARED HIRAM WON BY 20 LAPS 
HIRAM 263 KEVIN 243 BILL 229 TODD 221 HENRY 218 TONY 213 ALAN 206 MIKE 197(after blowing the tires off his carand going to a back up)


THANKS TO ALL OVER OUR SPONSERS WE WERE ABLE GIVE PRIZES ALL DAY 
PARTS PIG
BRP 
SNAP ON
HABBYS FREE JET
BUDS HO
SCM PERFORMANCE
R4R WOOD PRODUCTS
IDENTITY TIRES
Famous Joes Bar and Grill "food"
Habor View Exxon "PLaques"
Vital Signs "Banner"
David Sabin Tools "Door 

IN CLOSING I CAN NOT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR SO KEEP YOUR EYE AND EARS OPEN WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE DATE AS SO AS POSS. IF YOU DID NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR YOU HAVE TO COME AND RACE WITH US NEXT YEAR
THANKS TO ALL THE RACER AND SPECIAL THANKS TO HIRAM AND HENRY FOR TRAVELING SO FAR TO COME PLAY WITH TOY CARS 

SPECIAL THANKS TO TONY FOR OPENING HIS HOME TO US 
AND HIS WIFE CHRIS AND MY WIFE KEAREN FOR DOING ALL THE RUNNING AROUND AND PICKING UP FOOD AND WHATNOT WE NEEDED 
ALANS WIFE (SORRY FORGOT HER NAME) FOR THE BROWNIES "WOW"

AGAIN THANKS TO EVERY ONE INVOLVED 
KEVIN

psI WILL BE POSTING PICS SOON


----------

